# YouTube Crypto Mining is a Thing Now



## Eric3988 (Jan 26, 2018)

Now it appears you cannot watch YouTube without some jerk trying to mine crypto on your PC according to Arstechnica. I guess that's one more reason to sign up for YouTube Red, seeing as the ads can consume up to 80% of your CPU!


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 26, 2018)

Eric3988 said:


> Now it appears you cannot watch YouTube without some jerk trying to mine crypto on your PC according to Arstechnica. I guess that's one more reason to sign up for YouTube Red, seeing as the ads can consume up to 80% of your CPU!



Adblock prevents ads over there just fine. What am I missing here?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 26, 2018)

We need some serious advertising vetting...


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 26, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> We need some serious advertising vetting...



Being indiscriminate works for me.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 26, 2018)

Sounds like FEAR posting


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 27, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> Sounds like FEAR posting



Sounds pretty likely too, frankly.


----------



## Eric3988 (Jan 27, 2018)

Never told anyone to hide their kids or wife, but I like to point out the consequences of the popularity of cryptocurrency beyond massive price hikes on GPUs.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 27, 2018)

https://raw.githubusercontent.com/hoshsadiq/adblock-nocoin-list/master/nocoin.txt


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 27, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> Sounds like FEAR posting



Back in my day..... we called it FUD


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 27, 2018)

ShiBDiB said:


> Back in my day..... we called it FUD



That word really should have picked up.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 27, 2018)

ublock origin


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 27, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> That word really should have picked up.



I think it did and someone was just confused.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 27, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I think it did and someone was just confused.



I still find myself using it. I wonder if I confuse anyone.. because I apply it to other subjects besides tech.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 27, 2018)

Google says it took action against the ads once it became aware of them.


"Mining cryptocurrency through ads is a relatively new form of abuse that violates our policies and one that we’ve been monitoring actively," a spokesperson told _The Register_ in an email. "We enforce our policies through a multi-layered detection system across our platforms which we update as new threats emerge. In this case, the ads were blocked in less than two hours and the malicious actors were quickly removed from our platforms."


The problem Google faces is that those abusing its systems rely on cloaking techniques to conceal the nature of the code and fake accounts that can be abandoned without consequence. As with email spammers, it's a game of Whac-A-Mole.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 27, 2018)

natr0n said:


> ublock origin



This. Stop using ABP, get uBlock, whitelist the sites you feel are doing ad management well (its two clicks away at any time), save the internets.

Its been working flawlessly for me for over 5 years now.


----------



## Eric3988 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you to everyone that's pointed out the efficiency of ad blockers. I'm concerned more with this issue when it comes to mobile phones though. Especially when it comes to users who aren't tech savvy like my little sister or parents. I hope they aren't going to damage their phones from overheating when they watch YouTube for prolonged periods.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2018)

Eric3988 said:


> Thank you to everyone that's pointed out the efficiency of ad blockers. I'm concerned more with this issue when it comes to mobile phones though. Especially when it comes to users who aren't tech savvy like my little sister or parents. I hope they aren't going to damage their phones from overheating when they watch YouTube for prolonged periods.



Yeah. I for one have noticed that quite a lot of mobile friendly websites are becoming increasingly more and more ad heavy to the point where ive had to install a browser that blocks ads and use it when i browse ad heavy pages on my tablet. 

Its becoming too much


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 28, 2018)

That's the same thing that happened on Thepiratebay not too long ago.
Everyone was bashing TPB, while the problem was exactly the same as on Youtube - Ad delivery network with lackluster curation.
At least Google has control of their ad network, so it's their fault either way.
BTW, I've noticed that google as became more proactive about pushing their agenda (worse than MS).
For example, I've disabled all "personalized advertising" settings, making google guess about ads only based on my location and maybe some cookies from previous searches. 
So, when I restart my browser and start watching YT or Twitch with a "clean cookie slate", I get spammed with an ad for hemorrhoid solution about every other time. Evil, but creative way to force someone into enabling personalization back again


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 29, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah. I for one have noticed that quite a lot of mobile friendly websites are becoming increasingly more and more ad heavy to the point where ive had to install a browser that blocks ads and use it when i browse ad heavy pages on my tablet.
> 
> Its becoming too much




this is why I only buy phones/tablets I can root and install adblockers on. I also pay for youtube red but that adds an extra layer of protection I guess. Sick of having to be so on top of things all the time ugh


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 29, 2018)

natr0n said:


> ublock origin


The _only_ reason i have a YT Red sub is for watching YT on my phone and tablet and sometimes playing an album I dont have on Google Music while driving in the car.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 29, 2018)

To expand upon uBlock Origin and protecting yourself properly, check your settings and see whether you're protected against these mining attempts:

Go to dashboard > 3rd party filters > check the 'Resource abuse' box


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 12, 2018)

They are At it again

 


*UK ICO, USCourts.gov... Thousands of websites hijacked by hidden crypto-mining code after popular plugin pwned*
*Biz scrambles to shut down crafty coin crafting operation*

*Story here amonst other places*
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/02/11/browsealoud_compromised_coinhive/


----------



## smithser (Feb 27, 2018)

What's the difference between normal Youtube and Youtube Red? I suppose AdBlockers will do just fine


----------



## Crusti (Aug 30, 2018)

Eric3988 said:


> Now it appears you cannot watch YouTube without some jerk trying to mine crypto on your PC according to Arstechnica. I guess that's one more reason to sign up for YouTube Red, seeing as the ads can consume up to 80% of your CPU!


Sorry, I don't get your idea.. You mean it's a kind of hacking, I mean my computer can be used by someone for mining? So then what is the way to protect myself as I don't watch TV at all and all the videos I like are placed on YouTube.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 30, 2018)

You Can Download /install Browser Add on's for both chrome and FireFox to Block these JS miners Same Reply as other thread


----------

